# Mounting an amp in the trunk



## spaycace (Feb 9, 2012)

So clearly, you've purchased that particular amp to power all your speakers, as well as the sub. If not, I'm not sure why you'd purchase a 5-channel amp just to power a sub. I recently put new stereo equipment into my GMC, and the amp I purchased (a JL audio 500 watt) easily fit under the driver's seat ... even with all the electronics and motors for the power seat. I was pretty amazed actually. I know you'd like to keep them together, but perhaps you can put the amp under one front seat, and your DSP under the other front seat. If not, you may want to look into mounting your equipment as I did in a previous vehicle. I mounted the amp to the back of the back seat, so it was out of view since it was between the sub box and the seat. You definitely have options, and depending upon how large your sub box is, you could possibly mount your DSP to the box, and your amp to the back of the seat ... unless you want to be able to remove the sub box easily from time to time for trunk space. Best of luck to you in your quest.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Mount it to the bottom of the package tray


----------



## GraySkies (Feb 6, 2018)

spaycace said:


> So clearly, you've purchased that particular amp to power all your speakers, as well as the sub.
> 
> I know you'd like to keep them together, but perhaps you can put the amp under one front seat, and your DSP under the other front seat. If not, you may want to look into mounting your equipment as I did in a previous vehicle. I mounted the amp to the back of the back seat, so it was out of view since it was between the sub box and the seat.
> 
> Best of luck to you in your quest.


Under the seats is where I originally wanted to go, but the amp is too big. Yes, it will power all speakers. I am replacing the factory speakers in the doors, and the dash tweeters with Focal 165s, and the sub is a 12" Infinity Kappa in a 1 cu. ft. sealed box. 

Mounting the amp to the back of the seat is an option. I do occasionally put the seat down to put large items in the trunk, though. Did the wiring tolerate that movement pretty well in your old setup?


----------



## GraySkies (Feb 6, 2018)

Blasirl said:


> Mount it to the bottom of the package tray


This is maybe the option I am leaning towards, but I was hoping for some pics from someone who has done this, and maybe some guidance on ways to mount them there (direct to the underside of the tray, on a board mounted to the tray, on standoffs, etc).

I have access to machine tools and such, so I can get creative to implement the right idea. 

I am maybe looking for ideas from knowledgeable stereo folks on here, from which I will shamelessly plagiarize and copy any good ideas presented!

I am an experienced mechanic, machinist, and electrical guy, but don't have a lot of experience modifying stereo systems, up until now. Hoping this all works out...


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

GraySkies said:


> This is maybe the option I am leaning towards, but I was hoping for some pics from someone who has done this, and maybe some guidance on ways to mount them there (direct to the underside of the tray, on a board mounted to the tray, on standoffs, etc).
> 
> I have access to machine tools and such, so I can get creative to implement the right idea.
> 
> ...


There was a very similar thread within the last week or so. I gave the same advice - I'll see if I can find it as I did not follow after that. But off the top of my head, I would at least consider standoff's if you can make the sturdy enough to not vibrate and allow air flow around the heat generator, I mean amp.


----------



## GraySkies (Feb 6, 2018)

Blasirl said:


> There was a very similar thread within the last week or so. I gave the same advice - I'll see if I can find it as I did not follow after that. But off the top of my head, I would at least consider standoff's if you can make the sturdy enough to not vibrate and allow air flow around the heat generator, I mean amp.


Yeah, that's one of the things I was considering. It is a class D amp, though, and I will only be "pushing" it on an occasional basis, so perhaps not as important...


----------



## spaycace (Feb 9, 2012)

GraySkies said:


> Under the seats is where I originally wanted to go, but the amp is too big. Yes, it will power all speakers. I am replacing the factory speakers in the doors, and the dash tweeters with Focal 165s, and the sub is a 12" Infinity Kappa in a 1 cu. ft. sealed box.
> 
> Mounting the amp to the back of the seat is an option. I do occasionally put the seat down to put large items in the trunk, though. Did the wiring tolerate that movement pretty well in your old setup?


I had no issues with the amp mounted to the seat. I didn't have the option to put large items in the "pass thru" with the seat folded down, as my sub box was custom built for my trunk and went from 1 side to the other. The only time I ever had any issues is when I was really cranking the stereo for long periods of time (sub was pumping hard enough that my eyeballs were vibrating) ... in which case, I just folded the seat down and had plenty of cooling air from inside the car, not to mention turning the volume down a tad after roadsigns were hard to read because of the eyeball vibrations :grin:


----------



## GraySkies (Feb 6, 2018)

spaycace said:


> (sub was pumping hard enough that my eyeballs were vibrating)
> 
> turning the volume down a tad after roadsigns were hard to read because of the eyeball vibrations :grin:


 :not_worthy:

I won't have nearly that much power, so I think my eyeballs are pretty safe...


----------

